
The Cybersecurity Effects of Fourth-Parties on Websites - Reflectiz
https://www.reflectiz.com/the-cybersecurity-effects-of-fourth-parties-on-websites/
======
rikroots
I think this article is a useful overview of the risks associated with relying
on 3rd party software loaded into a website, which in turn rely on their own
3rd party vendors to make their software work.

The one thing that the article lacks is links - to referenced organisations,
to primary data sources - which support the assertions made by the article.
I'd like to investigate this aspect of site security further, but the only
links offered (at the bottom of the page) are to the company's own
sales/marketing teams (I assume). I think this is a pity.

~~~
Reflectiz
Hey, thanks for your helpful feedback! You are obviously right. We have added
a screenshot taken from a scan we performed to demonstrate the role of 4th-
party on apps, their parents and so on. Kindly note that we don’t share
websites’ identification details taken from scans we run on articles we
publish. Please, do not hesitate to contact us for additional questions:
tom@reflectiz.com Many thanks!

